# Afghan Wheat Production for 2008



## AWP (Nov 9, 2009)

Some great news for a change out of this festering, fifth-world sewer. Unfortunately, the article doesn't mention the work of our Agricultural Development Teams, mostly National Guard guys, for this and other crops.

This is a little victory for the good guys.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601091&sid=axmklwT6YTlo



> Nov. 6 (Bloomberg) -- Afghanistan harvested its biggest wheat crop in 50 years as rains boosted yields and farmers switched from growing poppies that make the country the world’s largest opium producer, the U.S. Department of Agriculture said.


----------



## LongTabSigO (Nov 9, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Some great news for a change out of this festering, fifth-world sewer. Unfortunately, the article doesn't mention the work of our Agricultural Development Teams, mostly National Guard guys, for this and other crops.
> 
> This is a little victory for the good guys.
> 
> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601091&sid=axmklwT6YTlo



This is good news...


----------



## Manolito (Nov 9, 2009)

FreeFalling we haven't agreed on some things in AStan but this is a great report. I have tried to find information like aquafers and depth of irrigation wells etc. and have had little success. I would love to see a cash for clunkers program for farm equipment. Caterpillar still produces a product in the US. I believe if we brought mechanization to that place we could increase production by staggering numbers. 
The price of hard wheat in the US is at a pretty good number right now. I would love to see just one area succeed in farming and see if other areas came and asked for help. I think then we would have a little bait on the hook. 
Thanks again for the report and if you see anything else on Agriculture please keep me in mind.
Bill


----------



## QC (Nov 10, 2009)

I recall you mentioned this in posts gone by, it's good to see that it's got a good result.


----------



## digrar (Nov 10, 2009)

Have they got the infrastructure to conduct broad acre farming? I imagine it would take a fair bit of support to keep them going, but the returns would be pretty good IMO.


----------



## AWP (Nov 10, 2009)

digrar said:


> Have they got the infrastructure to conduct broad acre farming? I imagine it would take a fair bit of support to keep them going, but the returns would be pretty good IMO.



I don't know to be honest.


----------



## elle (Nov 10, 2009)

Freefalling said:


> Some great news for a change out of this festering, fifth-world sewer. Unfortunately, the article doesn't mention the work of our Agricultural Development Teams, mostly National Guard guys, for this and other crops.
> 
> This is a little victory for the good guys.



We were just talking about this the other day ;).  Up here there were news reports from Canadian farmers that were a part of this program, and how they were impressed at the results, both in yields and the transition from poppies to wheat etc.  

Continued success, the more positives that can be reported the better.


----------



## 7point62 (Nov 10, 2009)

Great news. I hope it is sustained. There are a lot of _ifs_ here. Wheat is not likely to generate the same kind of revenue, therefore the incentive has to be maintained, the farmers protected from the pressures and demands of all those who profit from the poppy harvest. This, like the stabilization of Afghanistan, will take commitment on the part of the Administration. The fact that we now have reliable results from this effort may boost the chances of it's continued support.

We can only hope.


----------



## Manolito (Nov 10, 2009)

7.62 you bring up a point I hadn't considered. The protection the drug lords give the farmer. I can see where we would have to be able to insure the farmers safety. I am guessing a pretty difficult thing to do.
Thanks


----------



## AJA716 (Nov 10, 2009)

We train the ADT's on a regular basis in my AO.


----------



## crapgame (Nov 14, 2009)

Great news indeed.  But I fear the victory will be short-lived. 
I suspect that Afghani farmers rely on rainfall for irrigation the same way farmers do in Iraq.
If Af is like Iraq, the farmers should probably be given equipment and training to adopt drip irrigation techniques.
Mechanization might then be worth the effort, in gradual steps.
Iraqi farmers still rely on flood irrigation, and the general lack of water has driven farmers into the cities.

Hence, recent flash rains in northern Iraq we welcomed with hopeless optimism, despite the drowning of several villagers.
Local officials glossed over the deaths with hopeful statements that the rain need only continue to  fall for 30 days and water levels will be restored to their requisite levels.

AJA716 - Is there any detail you can shed on those local programs?


----------

